# Pre-fabricated Granite Countertops?



## Irvo (Feb 8, 2011)

Greetings folks, what are the pros and cons of using pre-fabrication vs regular slab/fabrication? 

I've noticed pre-fab is WAAAAAY cheaper, why is that?


----------



## joecaption (Feb 8, 2011)

All granite counter tops are "prefabracated" in that there all cut to length or at 45% angles if you have a two piece counter top, where the big money comes in is if you want a roman ogee edge, drain slots, cut out for sinks ECT.


----------



## havasu (Feb 9, 2011)

There is a company locally to me that sells pre-fabbed granite slabs that are already cut to counter width and include a 6" backsplash. These granite slabs are dirt cheap compared to many found at granite sales companies. When I inquired why they were so cheap, I found they are "manufacturered" granite, which is basically granite dust mixed with resins. 

They do look nice, but are usually thinner and crack easier than the real thing, and so far, every piece I've seen for sale is imported from China, so there is little or no quality control, and who knows what unknown chemicals are used to bind the material.


----------



## Irvo (Feb 9, 2011)

Would you folks use them on your homes?


----------



## havasu (Feb 9, 2011)

I've used the 12" square granite tiles, when pieced tightly together, has the overall appearance of true granite, and I'm sure it is made in a similar way. So to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Misty00 (Feb 10, 2011)

The biggest difference between pre-fabricated and full slab is the thickness.  Pre-fab is thinner and therefore can crack easier when put under weight stress such as someone standing on the counter.  Full slab granite is sturdier and less likely to stain than a thin granite countertop.


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2011)

Full slab granite also has the grain which gives it more strength.


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 12, 2011)

prefabricated granite is typically a lesser grade of granite fabricated in China.  It's a lot cheaper for a reason.


----------



## Marble_com (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with granitegirl, prefabricated granite countertops are imported from places like China and are made out of commercial grade slabs and the countertops are of poor quality and craftsmanship.

Custom cut fabrication here in the united states from slabs is becoming very affordable that it is not that much difference anymore between a custom cut countertop from a slab and a prefabricated countertop. The advantage of custom cut is that the possibilities are endless, you can have whatever size you require, with the exact slab that you want and pattern that you like on the slab.


----------



## IVANNSG (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,
 Prefabricated Granite counter tops are not always made with lower quality granite and not always come from china. We import granite from Brazil, India, China and other countries and the quality of the granite is selected ( that what we ask for)
Prefabs are a way to do a bathroom or a small kitchen with out having to buy the hole sheet of granite and over pay for the fabrication.
We have a large selection of 3 cm (1 1/2 ) thick granite in exotic colors which are excellent for small projects.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 3, 2012)

Irvo said:


> I've noticed pre-fab is WAAAAAY cheaper, why is that?


Factories turn out work much faster than a person doing custom work, once the workpiece fixtures are made and in place.  The design and the thinking (the Non-Recurring Engineering, NRE) have already been done.
It's sort of the idea of "Economy of Scale."


----------

